# Should we be surprised by this?



## Threeke (Dec 4, 2017)

http://www.orangecountysoccer.com/news_article/show/863202?referrer_id=2576979

Orange County SC and Surf Cup Sports tying the knot. I'm guessing this means there will be some big tournaments at Great Park..


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 4, 2017)

Threeke said:


> http://www.orangecountysoccer.com/news_article/show/863202?referrer_id=2576979
> 
> Orange County SC and Surf Cup Sports tying the knot. I'm guessing this means there will be some big tournaments at Great Park..


As long as they stop the 'Best of the Best' false marketing now am all for it.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh - read the article - what does this have to do with Great Park? They do play in the stadium but that is it...


----------



## jose (Dec 4, 2017)

Threeke said:


> http://www.orangecountysoccer.com/news_article/show/863202?referrer_id=2576979
> 
> Orange County SC and Surf Cup Sports tying the knot. I'm guessing this means there will be some big tournaments at Great Park..


its going to be called.  "the great Surf soccer club park"


----------



## mirage (Dec 5, 2017)

So there's a linkage now from LAFC to OCSC to Surf.  It makes a nice vertical story.

In practice, means very little other than marketing fuel....


----------



## timbuck (Dec 5, 2017)

What's the LAFC linkage?  Aren't they aligned to Slammers?

Seems that Academy clubs are trying to align with pro clubs.  Galaxy and LAFC won't be the only game in town. 
And if somehow, US Soccer finds a way to implement promotion / relegation, we are going to see more 2nd level or lower pro clubs align with the youth circuit.


----------



## younothat (Dec 5, 2017)

timbuck said:


> What's the LAFC linkage?  Aren't they aligned to Slammers?
> 
> Seems that Academy clubs are trying to align with pro clubs.  Galaxy and LAFC won't be the only game in town.
> And if somehow, US Soccer finds a way to implement promotion / relegation, we are going to see more 2nd level or lower pro clubs align with the youth circuit.


"ABOUT ORANGE COUNTY SOCCER CLUB:

The Orange County Soccer Club is Orange County’s only professional soccer team and official affiliate partner of the Los Angeles Football Club (LAFC) of Major League Soccer (MLS). Orange County SC is a part of the United Soccer League (USL), the fastest growing Division II professional soccer league in the world comprised of 34 teams across the United States. The team plays their home games at the Orange County Great Park’s Championship Soccer Stadium in Irvine, CA.  Orange County SC was one of 12 founding members of the USL during its inaugural 2011 season."

http://www.orangecountysoccer.com/news_article/show/863202?referrer_id=2576979


----------



## MWN (Dec 5, 2017)

Threeke said:


> http://www.orangecountysoccer.com/news_article/show/863202?referrer_id=2576979
> 
> Orange County SC and Surf Cup Sports tying the knot. I'm guessing this means there will be some big tournaments at Great Park..


No, we should not be surprised and OCSC's relationship with Great Park is simply that of a tenant and Surf will never have control of Great Park (like Polo Fields and Oceanside) because the terms of existence don't allow for private control.  Job of every youth club is to develop relationships with scouts, college coaches, pro teams, etc., to provide an upward and onward path.  This partnership doesn't mean much in the grand scheme, but makes for good marketing for the Surf DOC's to parents.  Any kid that skips a college opportunity to go to a USL team probably should not have gone to college in the first place.


----------



## younothat (Dec 5, 2017)

Options are good, don't necessarily have to skip college or even high school to play on a USL team.  Of course once you do go USL/pro no more college soccer soccer eligibility or scholarship opportunities  but that's the trade off.

OCSC could eventually have a bunch of younger players transitioning from academy or elsewhere to the pro's: USL and LAFC.   Galaxy II is being used in this manner,  EA is a 15yr old on this team


----------



## mirage (Dec 5, 2017)

timbuck said:


> .....Seems that Academy clubs are trying to align with pro clubs.  Galaxy and LAFC won't be the only game in town.
> And if somehow, US Soccer finds a way to implement promotion / relegation, we are going to see more 2nd level or lower pro clubs align with the youth circuit.


Who else exist besides LAFC and Galaxy in SoCal?  SD tried to get a expansion franchise from MLS and looks like they'll have to try again as Sacramento Republic has appear to secure the slot (owned by the SF49ers ownership group).  As for ties to European clubs, that's nice but not really meaningful in most cases.

CDA Slammers appear to feed some younger boys to the LAFC academy system but perhaps things will change since OCSC is managed by OW, the same OW that's DOC at WCFC/OC Surf.

To be clear, not talking about the girls side at all, since there is no USL women's team any longer.


----------



## mirage (Dec 5, 2017)

younothat said:


> ....OCSC could eventually have a bunch of younger players transitioning from academy or elsewhere to the pro's: USL and LAFC.   Galaxy II is being used in this manner,  EA is a 15yr old on this team


Not just locally either.  One of FCGSA player moved to Portland Timbers academy and played this past season for the MLS team (few games) and several of MLS academy players are under contract on USL teams run by the MLS clubs.


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2017)

younothat said:


> "ABOUT ORANGE COUNTY SOCCER CLUB:
> 
> The Orange County Soccer Club is Orange County’s only professional soccer team and official affiliate partner of the Los Angeles Football Club (LAFC) of Major League Soccer (MLS). Orange County SC is a part of the United Soccer League (USL), the fastest growing Division II professional soccer league in the world comprised of 34 teams across the United States. The team plays their home games at the Orange County Great Park’s Championship Soccer Stadium in Irvine, CA.  Orange County SC was one of 12 founding members of the USL during its inaugural 2011 season."
> 
> http://www.orangecountysoccer.com/news_article/show/863202?referrer_id=2576979


USL has been around a lot longer than that.


----------



## MWN (Dec 5, 2017)

espola said:


> USL has been around a lot longer than that.


Not according to this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Soccer_League


----------



## espola (Dec 5, 2017)

MWN said:


> Not according to this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Soccer_League


It has been around since 1986 under various names, and as United Soccer Leagues since 1999.  Our club played in USL Southwest Region Super-20 league (players 16 to 20) from 2008 to 2010.  Its top division, USL-Pro, was organized on 2011.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Soccer_Leagues


----------



## oh canada (Dec 6, 2017)

this deal happens for Surf because SoccerCity in San Diego fell through.  plan B


----------



## coachrefparent (Dec 6, 2017)

oh canada said:


> this deal happens for Surf because SoccerCity in San Diego fell through.  plan B


Soccer City is on next November's ballot.


----------



## oh canada (Dec 9, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Soccer City is on next November's ballot.


Correct.  A year just to wait and find out if they get approval.  In meantime, SDSU is moving in fast with stadium plans etc and MSL awarding franchises.  That ship has sailed for SD.  SoccerCity is done.  MSL team in San Diego?  Possibly in future, but not for several years now if at all.  Meanwhile Albion has a mens "pro" team while Surf did not.  So, this deal gets done.


----------



## coachrefparent (Dec 9, 2017)

oh canada said:


> Correct.  A year just to wait and find out if they get approval.  In meantime, SDSU is moving in fast with stadium plans etc and MSL awarding franchises.  That ship has sailed for SD.  SoccerCity is done.  MSL team in San Diego?  Possibly in future, but not for several years now if at all.  Meanwhile Albion has a mens "pro" team while Surf did not.  So, this deal gets done.


SDSU's plan will go up against Soccer City next November. Many say these are more franchises to be awarded if Soccer City passes. We will see.


----------

